# "Insect" Class Fleet Tenders



## Rustpicker (Dec 21, 2013)

Can anyone tell me a bit about their sea keeping qualities and the Crew's attitude about duty aboard? Also need to find out the gross weight of the Lister-Blackstone ERS8 Propulsion Engine?, and how did it perform? just working on another Book and would appreciate the help?


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Rustpicker said:


> Can anyone tell me a bit about their sea keeping qualities and the Crew's attitude about duty aboard? Also need to find out the gross weight of the Lister-Blackstone ERS8 Propulsion Engine?, and how did it perform? just working on another Book and would appreciate the help?


The tenders you are intrested in ( Cicala, Cockchaffer, Scarab ? ) get a mention in the following thread http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=43099&highlight=insect+class&page=2


----------



## Rustpicker (Dec 21, 2013)

Many Thanks, it's great to hear from guys who have " Been There & Done That "! As well as I love the sea and ships I'm an old 1958-1963 USAF C-123 Load Master. Ship's Nostalgia is without peer on the Inter-Net for both the Quality of it's content and the helpfulness of it's members. Also, to all of the Veterans here, who served whichever Country?, they call Home?, Thanks for your Service, God Bless.


----------



## Rustpicker (Dec 21, 2013)

*Just couldn't make it work.*

Considering the shape Scan Scarab is in, ( Terrible) how long she has been out of service, (at least 10 years) and where she is ( in Sadon Dock, Merseyside), Liverpool., it would just be too much trouble and too expensive for my Story's Hero, who is a retired Navy LCDR and not Wealthy, to move, refurbish, and get her to the Seychelles, which would be her Area of Operation. I'm going with F/V POWERFUL VIKING, a Norwegian Coaster turned Long Liner. She's old ,Built in 1952, but has Classic Lines and plenty of size for a Madagascar to Seychelles via African Ports less than ship load freight. Pacific Boat Brokers is handling her. In truth she may end up at the Breakers?, but in the story we'll make her like new.(Thumb)


----------

